# is my budgie too bonded with me



## littleblue

:green pied: My six year old male budgie will follow me wherever I go even when I put him to sleep he will fly off his cage and follow me. He will also follow my feet which frankly, worries me is he maybe too much bonded is there any suggestions to tell me if this is good or bad. :cobalt linnie:


----------



## Island

Certainly your budgie bonded with you and he really appreciates you being around, I am guessing he is a solo budgie w/o other birds in your place? From my experience with Cloud he acts like I am his bird friend, b/c he is by himself and he only interacts with me, no other birds or people in the house. He also flies where I go, or flock calls me sometimes if I am in the other room, he also lands wherever I am sitting so he could play with me, there he starts with all the nail tapping and fluffing up with shrinking excited eyes. But he also happily plays with his toys at his cage by himself. I think it is quite normal, given the fact that solo budgies will bond you more than they would if they had a budgie friend.


----------



## shanebudgie

Greetings and welcome.its good that your budgie has bonded with you.a lot of solo budgies will bond well with there human companion.I'm hoping my Gracie will bond with me more soon.only thing to be safe about is when he follows you on the floor,be careful not for him to get hurt.I'm sure our experienced friends here will have some great advice.Blessings and hope to see some photos soon.when you form a bond with a budgie,its like having the bestest of friends around.:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee

*
Hello again, Ivan --

The more information you can provide, the more we have to utilize when we respond to your question. 

Have you had this budgie for the full six years of his life?
What is his name?

You need to be very careful that you are completely aware of where he is at all times so you don't step on him.

Do you put him in his cage at night to sleep?
Are you at home with the budgie all day every day?
Does he have periods of time when he plays in his cage or on a playground by himself?*


----------



## littleblue

*Should I get another bird*

I have had my budgie blue for six years now and he gets lonely when there is no one is the house. He is extremely I mean extremely bonded to me. SHOULD I get him a partner. Will it affect my relationship with him. If you say yes what gender should I get the bird.:blue throat: ied lovie: :cobalt linnie: :green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee

*
Ivan,

I've merged your two threads.

You need to answer the questions I asked in my previous post as well as this post if you want appropriate answers to your questions.

How much time do you spend with your budgie on a daily basis?

Do other members of your family interact with him when you aren't around?

How large is his cage?

Does he enjoy his toys?
Why are you thinking now that he needs a friend at this point in time

Has he been a solo budgie for the full six years?

If so, then I doubt he needs a friend at this point in his life. He's used to being a solo bird and is very bonded to you and considers you to be his flock. He would most likely be very jealous if another budgie entered the picture at this stage in his life and could well be aggressive and territorial toward it.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html*


----------

